# How do I get UNSICK?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay so first I started throwing up and I could not digest food for four days, than I finally got over it and was better. Now I am congested and have a cough I had for 3 days. How do I get better? It just doesnt seem to go away. :/ Medicine is not working!


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Oxycontin.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Doctor.


----------



## eclecticbill (Jan 11, 2013)

As Fleetfoot said of course, doctor, until then plenty of fluids and rest; maybe pick up the phone and call a pal just to pass the time and feel better.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

If you have a cold virus, it will last 1 to 2 weeks. There is nothing a doctor can help you do except treat the symptoms. I recommend getting some dayquil and nyquil type medicine for the symptoms. 

Besides that, stay warm and get plenty of rest. That means 9-10 hours of sleep every day.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Tea. Drink it like it's your job. Seriously.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

MisterPerfect said:


> Okay so first I started throwing up and I could not digest food for four days, than I finally got over it and was better. Now I am congested and have a cough I had for 3 days. How do I get better? It just doesnt seem to go away. :/ Medicine is not working!


based on the progression of symptoms, I'd say you're getting better, but some general things which might help
1) take a pro-biotic (you can either take a supplement or consume one, such as kefir)
2) drink green tea
3) stay hydrated. drink plenty of water
4) if you're in the congested/cough phase, light exercise is appropriate and helpful. you could try going for a walk (if weather permits) or lifting some light weights
5) make sure you get plenty of protein, but stay away from processed meats for awhile


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> Okay so first I started throwing up and I could not digest food for four days, than I finally got over it and was better. Now I am congested and have a cough I had for 3 days. How do I get better? It just doesnt seem to go away. :/ Medicine is not working!


Doctors have medicine that helps you get well. Did you miss this part of growing up, or are you like me and just too stubborn and mistrustful of doctors?


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

By unleashing the force of Cthulhu and calling upon the spirits of the sky. Then, praise his Cthulhu's holy name, asking forgiveness for all you've done. On the third day after your forgiveness, your sickness shall be alleviated. 

Hallowed be thy name, Lord Cthulhu.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Doctors have medicine that helps you get well. Did you miss this part of growing up, or are you like me and just too stubborn and mistrustful of doctors?


Normal people dont go to the doctor every time they are sick. Doctors are for if you need required shots, or you are dying. What is the purpose in wasting their time when they can be helping someone dying from Cancer? Are you really that inconsiderate to other people in your community? We have pharmacy that prescribe over the counter medicines so everyone does not have to make an appointment(Which is 2 weeks-a month to get usually). I know you think stuff like Cough syrup all need a prescription but they dont brainiac.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> Normal people dont go to the doctor every time they are sick. Doctors are for if you need required shots, or you are dying. What is the purpose in wasting their time when they can be helping someone dying from Cancer? Are you really that inconsiderate to other people in your community? We have pharmacy that prescribe over the counter medicines so everyone does not have to make an appointment(Which is 2 weeks-a month to get usually). I know you think stuff like Cough syrup all need a prescription but they dont brainiac.


I'm sorry, I thought perhaps you might have something serious that might require anti-biotics. Can't get those over the counter. Please feel free to suffer all you want. There has been some cold bugs going around that lead to death. I guess you'll just take your chances.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Okay so first I started throwing up and I could not digest food for four days, than I finally got over it and was better. Now I am congested and have a cough I had for 3 days. How do I get better? It just doesnt seem to go away. :/ Medicine is not working!


It's the flu season.

There are no medicines that work against viruses.

You just need to stay in bed and get plenty of sleep until you get over it.

Broth and fruit juice tend to be the best foods during this period.

The flu viruses hit the world every year this time.

The timing is due to the migrations of the wild geese that harbor the flu endemically.

During their migrations they pass it on to farm geese.

The farm geese pass it on to farm pigs.

The pigs pass it on to humans.

This can happen anywhere in the northern hemisphere but it mostly happens in China where people and pigs and geese are in very close proximity.

When the farm people go to the towns to sell their goods they spread the viruses to the towns folk.

The townsfolk in turn spread it to the city folk.

The city folk spread it to the rest of the world by air travel.

Somebody you know caught it that way and passed it on to you.

So go to bed, drink fruit juices and broth, and sleep it off.

May take 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm sorry, I thought perhaps you might have something serious that might require anti-biotics. Can't get those over the counter. Please feel free to suffer all you want. There has been some cold bugs going around that lead to death. I guess you'll just take your chances.


Antibiotics only work against bacterial infections.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

eclecticbill said:


> As Fleetfoot said of course, doctor, until then plenty of fluids and rest; maybe pick up the phone and call a pal just to pass the time and feel better.


If there is extreme pain, then people will normally run to the doctor.

The last time I went to see a doctor with abdominal pain he said many of his patients have stomach flu and to go home and stay in bed.

I ended up later in the hospital with a pancreatic blockage cause by gall stones in the bile duct which almost killed me.

Got rid of that doctor, needless to say.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Doctors have medicine that helps you get well. Did you miss this part of growing up, *or are you like me and just too stubborn and mistrustful of doctors?*


guess that makes two of us.
#HerbalRemedies


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Pain is often the sign of serious illness, and that would warrant visiting a doctor.

Being unable to keep liquids down for 3 days would warrant visiting the ER of a hospital because after 3 days without water you are going to die soon, and so you need to be rehydrated intravenously.

Being unable to keep solid food down for more than 2 weeks would also warrant visiting the ER because after 3 weeks without food you are going to die soon, and so you need to be fed intravenously.

Other than those 3 reasons, or coughing up blood, I would not bother the doctor.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

95134hks said:


> There are no medicines that work against viruses.


There are no medicine that targets all viruses, but there are most certainly medicines that are effective against specific viruses!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Snowy Leopard said:


> There are no medicine that targets all viruses, but there are most certainly medicines that are effective against specific viruses!


Good luck finding one that beat the flu.

That would warrant a Nobel prize.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

95134hks said:


> Antibiotics only work against bacterial infections.


I don't know it isn't; that's because I'm not a medical doctor. I fix sick computers and networks.


----------

